# OEM Rims



## wraunch (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't figure out how to post to the classifieds so if someone could tell me I would appreciate it. I have 4 18"x7.5" OEM Alloys off of my 07 Murano I am selling. If anyone is interested let me know and I can upload some pics.:newbie:


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Where are you located so I can figure if shipping would be worth it.


----------



## wraunch (Mar 29, 2009)

huntersville, nc 28078


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Sorry, wouldn't be worth it for me. If you want to sell them go to nissanmurano.org it's a much busier murano chat forum. I'm sure someone on there would be interested.


----------

